# Merchants who give the most AGR purchase points?



## dlagrua (Mar 13, 2012)

Within the Amtrak guest rewards shopping portal there are many online merchants who give points with each purchase. The traveler pointed us to magazines.com who's offer is 25 points per dollar. Home Depot gives 4 points per dollar (if they ever give them to you) and other merchants give only one point per dollar spent.

There are 100's of merchants in the system and it would take a great deal of time going through all of them.

Anyone who knows the merchants who provide the best deals for points please point them out.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Groupon comes to mind. Also, 1-800-Flowers had a whopping 25 points per dollar during Valentines Day. They probably run similar specials for Mothers Day and other "flower holidays".


----------



## benjibear (Mar 14, 2012)

Petcare RX gives 16 points/$1. I have 3 cats and 1 dog which that I spend about $200 every 3 months. That will get me over 12,000 points a year for something I would have to buy anyway.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Groupon comes to mind. Also, 1-800-Flowers had a whopping 25 points per dollar during Valentines Day. They probably run similar specials for Mothers Day and other "flower holidays".



Yep-that one alone netted me nearly 5000 points! I have also started ordering office supplies online for work, which also adds up quick. I also earn a ton through car rental (150 pts/day) and hotels, typically 500 points per stay, or 1 pt/$ depending on which works out to the most points.


----------



## Bradley Bitzer (Apr 10, 2012)

I get a ton from Groupon (4x Dollar, though I feel it used to be 7x), and iTunes (also 4x). Nordstrom is another big earner for me, you get 7/ dollar and free shipping and returns.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 20, 2012)

In a post made by the traveler he reported that Magazines.com was giving 25 points per dollar. I placed a subscription for 3 RR magazines last month and by my calculation they owe me 2300 points. Paid on lasts month credit card but no points so far. Coming off an experience with Home Depot where I had to call to even get 1/4 of the points that I was supposed to receive, I am not certain if the Amtrak AGR shopping portal works as it should.



> I get a ton from Groupon (4x Dollar, though I feel it used to be 7x), and iTunes (also 4x). Nordstrom is another big earner for me, you get 7/ dollar and free shipping and returns.


Most of what I see from Groupon is a daily deal for a hair salon or spa. Can't see a way of getting many points that way.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 20, 2012)

It can take up to 7-8 weeks for the shopping points to post.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 20, 2012)

dlagrua said:


> I am not certain if the Amtrak AGR shopping portal works as it should.


It does, for certain values of "should." It certainly works well if the intent is to *not* award AGR points in a timely, reliable manner.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 20, 2012)

What would be REALLY NICE, (and trust me, not hard for AGR's web guys to do) is to offer one COMPLETE LISTING of ALL the retail partners.

I often find my family members shopping on line, stop them ('cause they are not using the AGR portal) but then have to go thru a tedious search, by category, to find for example: Finish Line, or Mountain Hardware, or others.

It would be GREAT if once could just go to ALL merchants listing somewhere on the page.....


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree fully!




Most airlines do that, so why not AGR?





If you're looking for iTunes, you have to guess that it is under "Music". However, if you want the Apple Store, you can find it under "Computers" *AND* "Music"!





And as said, you have to guess which category some of the "unusual" stores are listed under. It would be so much easier to just go to a list and chose "XYZ store"!


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 20, 2012)

We need a member that has the time to go to the AGR shopping portal, pull down the menu catagories and compile a list of all merchants and the shopping points that they offer. If no one does this by mid May when I get back, I'll take on the task. Several times I've made online purchases only to discover those merchants in the shopping portal.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 20, 2012)

dlagrua said:


> We need a member that has the time to go to the AGR shopping portal, pull down the menu catagories and compile a list of all merchants and the shopping points that they offer. If no one does this by mid May when I get back, I'll take on the task. Several times I've made online purchases only to discover those merchants in the shopping portal.


I think it is awfully nice of you to offer to do that, Thank You.

In a more reasonable world shouldn't AGR do that? Of course they should also issue to us the points which we have earned! :blink:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 20, 2012)

I have nothing better to do with my time!



(Meaning I don't have many trips planned!



)

I'll attempt to compile a list, and pin it to the AGR forum. If you believe what the page say, there are over 1,000 merchants. Thus it may take some time to do so!



I'll try to put one letter on a separate page.


----------



## Bradley Bitzer (Apr 24, 2012)

For Groupon, at least in Pittsburgh, I get a ton because my family buys things like carpet cleaning (55 for 3 rooms,) and a fair amount of restaurants. Its money I was already spending, so easy points. I just wish they would do the offer for the Body Shop again. It was $20 for $45 dollars, so I made out with AGR points and various bath stuff.


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2012)

The AGR Merchants List is now complete - and pinned to this forum!

That thread is locked (to help keep it clean and not have unnecessary posts). If you find any errors in rates or categories, additions, deletions or misspellings, please send me a PM. I will update it as soon as I can.

*PLEASE HELP ME TO HELP YOU AND OTHERS!*


----------



## dlagrua (May 5, 2012)

Just received 2250 points from magazines.com for three magazine subscriptions. I believe that getting 25 points per dollar was a good deal.


----------



## Dog Rancher (May 20, 2012)

Did I mis-read the iTunes offer? I thought it was a one-shot deal???


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2012)

Dog Rancher said:


> 1337571265[/url]' post='368507']Did I mis-read the iTunes offer? I thought it was a one-shot deal???


Yes, if you thought it was a one-shot deal. Remember you have to enter thru AGR (not directly thru iTunes). What I do is buy it thru iTunes (via Points for Shopping) on my computer, then you can reinstall it for free on your iPad, iPhone or iPod -and earn AGR points. I have many 3'5 or 30 point exries from iTunes!


----------



## Steve P. (May 21, 2012)

Shortline said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > Groupon comes to mind. Also, 1-800-Flowers had a whopping 25 points per dollar during Valentines Day. They probably run similar specials for Mothers Day and other "flower holidays".
> ...


What do you have to do to make sure you get credit for your purchase?


----------



## the_traveler (May 21, 2012)

Steve P. said:


> 1337639713[/url]' post='368617']
> 
> 
> Shortline said:
> ...


The most important thing is to be sure to enter the site via "Points for Shopping " If you exter (say) Best Buy via Points for Shopping, you earn AGR points. If you enter via bestbuy.com directly, you do not earn AGR points!


----------



## Dog Rancher (May 21, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> 1337572730[/url]' post='368514']
> 
> 
> Dog Rancher said:
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------

